# Best timeshare in Ibiza?



## abdibile (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning to go to Ibiza.

Which timeshare resorts there would you suggest being the best ones?

I like the beach, but beachfront is not a must if it has a great pool area.

Thanks!


----------



## Sue S (Apr 29, 2008)

I went to Es Pueto last year and enjoyed it very much.  We had a 2-bed, 2-bath unit (through II).  All units overlook the marina, I've never stayed anywhere with such a good view!  The pool is very small and so are the units - plus they seem 'flimsy' in that there's no privacy, speak in one room and you can be heard in the next (within the unit that is).  Also there's a lot of water noise between apartments - you'll be woken by the guests in the next unit having a shower...

Overall a good holiday and the staff are excellent, very friendly and helpful.

Sue


----------

